# creating a .reg file



## coolsunny (Sep 21, 2007)

hi guys,
 i want to create a .reg file thru which i want to delete a value from registry which many times comes due to virus.its path

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer] 

I want to delete "NoFolderOptions" on the right panel 

Solve it.....


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 21, 2007)

If you mean, you want to save a file as .reg, then type code in notepad and then save the file as a .reg file.

Click File -> Save As -> Choose the file type as 'all files' and save file with a .reg extension.


----------



## coolsunny (Sep 21, 2007)

^^ the code must be written in a particular order .. i want to know that


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 21, 2007)

^^ Oops... Sorry mate. I thought you know. You can do one thing. Make the changes you want using regedit. Then right click on that particular key. And export it. The code will be written by itself.

Not on windows right now. Will post later, if someone has not posted already.


----------



## slugger (Sep 22, 2007)

just copy-paste d following code in notepad and save it as *"filename.reg"* (includin quotes)


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"name_of_value_here"=-
```

*NOTE:- name_of_value_here* shud b replaced by d appropri8 value name (quotes *not* to b removed)


----------



## coolsunny (Sep 22, 2007)

^^ I dont want to edit the value.. i want to delete "NoFolderOptions" from right panel


----------



## Pathik (Sep 22, 2007)

Just delete the NoFolderOptions value and export the whole [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer] Key...
now wen u double the reg file it shd overwrite all previous values thus deleting NoFolderOptions..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 22, 2007)

Following is the reg file you need:


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoFolderOptions"=-
```


----------



## slugger (Sep 22, 2007)

coolsunny said:
			
		

> ^^ I dont want to edit the value.. i want to delete "NoFolderOptions" from right panel



dat registry key i gave u will not *edit* it

it will *delete* the value that is put in quotes

just replace *name_of_value_here* with *NoFolderOptions*

the other steps are the same


----------



## coolsunny (Sep 22, 2007)

thanks a lot to all of u guys....
@ slugger .. i didnt get u at first time.. thnx


----------

